# Stuffed Baked Potatoes?



## 5lakes (Jun 17, 2010)

Greetings to Everyone!

I have an idea, not sure what to do with it, though.

My Mom is on a limited diet, and we have an extended family get together tomorrow night. Here's my idea, but I will ask a couple of questions after...

Take a potato, slice it in half length wise, take some out. Kind of like a baked potato skin but with more of the potato than would normally be there. She likes and can have bacon if it's crispy. Cheese is not a problem, as long as there's not too much. This is going on the smoker (my larger offset, since I'll also be doing Dutch's beans and some ABTs. My current idea is to fry the bacon first, make it into bacon bits, line the potato with that. Add some cheddar and provolone cheese. Top with more bacon bits and parmesan cheese. Each layer would be fairly thin, filling in the "bowl". I checked with her about the amount of cheese and she said as long as she doesn't eat more than one (half a potato), it would be fine.

My questions...  Should I bake the potatoes first? Does this, even in the extreme, sound like people would eat it? It will be smoked with maple, if baked first for maybe an hour?

For delivery, it will be in a preheated dutch oven with the ABTs (separated by parchment paper).

Comments good, bad or otherwise would be greatly appreciated.  Thanx!


----------



## miamirick (Jun 17, 2010)

i say do a couple samples and submit it in the throwdown this month


----------



## fftwarren (Jun 17, 2010)

bake the potato. 

slice in half and scoop out the inside.

place insides in a bowl.

(if possible) add bacon bits, sour cream, butter, green onions, cheese, salt, pepper and milk(enough to get mashed potato consistency)

blend it all up and put back in the scooped out shells. Then bake or put them in the smoker


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 17, 2010)

Smoke the taters till soft. Bring them in and cut in half lengthwise. Scrape out the insides into a mixing bowl making sure not to break the potato skin. Add butter, sour cream, cheese, chives and mix it up. Spoon it back into the shell then top with more cheese and place cooked bacon bits on top. Place it back into the smoker to melt the cheese on top.

Any where I said smoker you could use an oven instead

These are twice smoked taters and are done regularly around my house


----------



## squirrel (Jun 18, 2010)

If she's on a limited diet and can't have all the added milk, butter, sour cream then use chicken broth and Greek yogurt instead of butter and sour cream. Tastes great!


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like an excellent idea for a throwdown entry!


----------



## 5lakes (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanx for the great ideas everyone!

I did the beans and potatoes, both were a big hit. Some of the people had never had any smoked food before and loved it.

My nephew, Dakota, came over today and I put him in charge of the ABTs. Four varieties...  cream cheese, shrimp, crab for half, cream cheese, cheddar cheese, provolone for the other half. Then half of each got parmesan and Hungarian paprika sprinkled on top, the others got a slice of bacon on top. I packed them in a preheated dutch oven on racks to keep warm for the drive. Got there, explained what I had, opened the lid, and it was like a vacuum cleaner went over. It was the only dish that had no leftovers. They were gone before everyone was done eating with some coming back for more. I was told by several to make at least twice that for our next get together.

I hadn't thought about the throwdown, even though I read the rules a couple days ago. This will be my first entry for a throwdown, just gotta make them again to get a better shot.

Thanx again for the ideas!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 18, 2010)

Now I'm with Jerry (pineywoods) on this one and I would smoke the taters and then slice them and make your twice baked stuffed potatoes and the stuffing mixture that cheryl (squirrel) said. That one sounded really yummy too.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2010)

I like stuffed smoked potatoes too... like Warren said bake or smoke the tatoes, scoop out the middle, smoosh and add bacon, onions, cheese, butter, milk or what ever... stuff the shells and then smoke them until heated through.

here's a batch on my drum with some game hens..


----------



## hookup (Jun 19, 2010)

Thank you 5lakes & cowgirl.

I had an empty shelf in my smoker that looked bare.  Got three spuds in there now and in a couple hours take your advise on stuffing.

I'm going for the ol' standby - kosher salt, fresh ground pepper, sourcream, butter, and bacon bits.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for this thread and the posts. I really like the suggestions from FFWarren, Pineywoods and Cowgirl. I'm going to be making some of these with my Father's Day cookout tomorrow.


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 19, 2010)

HI as apposed to the smoking we are always 5 min behind so my wife pops the potatoes in the Micro for about 10-15 min, depending on size, to soften them up and then we do as the others have done with the filling.

If you have the time, smoke if preferred.... of course...

Sometimes we close the potatoes up and smoke them. Can also put them in Tinfoil and heat on grill.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2010)

cowgirl said:


> I like stuffed smoked potatoes too... like Warren said bake or smoke the tatoes, scoop out the middle, smoosh and add bacon, onions, cheese, butter, milk or what ever... stuff the shells and then smoke them until heated through.
> 
> here's a batch on my drum with some game hens..


Jeanie,

Is that the Cowboys in the huddle? They started training already?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





5Lakes,

The only thing I could add to Piney's & others would be I would keep the bacon from being to well done the first time, because of baking them again.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

smokey paul said:


> HI as apposed to the smoking we are always 5 min behind so my wife pops the potatoes in the Micro for about 10-15 min, depending on size, to soften them up and then we do as the others have done with the filling.
> 
> If you have the time, smoke if preferred.... of course...
> 
> Sometimes we close the potatoes up and smoke them. Can also put them in Tinfoil and heat on grill.


Paul if your gonna foil those taters and throw them on the grill try this.

Take and cut about 1/2-3/4 through them about every 2" then take some slices of sweet onion and pats of butter and jam them down into those cuts then foil it tight and then throw them on.

Long as that grill is fired up and the foil is out take some more of those sweet onions I like Vidalias and cut a little core out of the top and jam it full of butter foil it tight and throw that onto the grill too

Dang it now I'm real hungry


----------



## smokey paul (Jun 19, 2010)

Jerry, right I saw that here?? about the onions and coring them and adding butter, maybe some cheese??

Tks for the additional idea for potatoes....

Always something new to learn or new ideas here at Jeffs place. lol


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 19, 2010)

Paul honestly I have never tried the cheese in with the onions do a couple both ways and see what you think. The potatoes I've done many times when I get ready to do them I usually go buy those huge Idaho taters and they are almost a meal in themselves


----------

